# need driver to gateway pc MFATXPNT ESX E4000 P04



## FOURWOODY (Dec 5, 2008)

I need a ethernet driver for MFATXPNT ESX E400 P04


----------



## Pi Guy (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello,

I would greatly recommend looking on the Intel website for the drivers. If we have the same computers then the following info when searched for should take you right to the spot:
Intel Pro/100 VE (possibly followed by something like Network Connection, or Desktop Adapter) 
This should work for your computer if there is no network card, and instead it is on-board. (on the mother-board) 

You also might want to try this link, but it might not work:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

Hope this helps


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If this is a Gateway E4000 Drivers are here:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=E400&st=kw
Bill


----------



## mpcsupport (Nov 12, 2009)

Gateway E-4000 drivers and restoration cd files are finally available at
http://www.mpcdrivers.com. Although the files are not listed on the site, details are available by contacting the webmaster at [email protected].


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Down load everest and search the motherboard name it should point to the drivers on the intel site. I had to do the same thing since mine has the Intel rexburg D845GrG motherboard. You can get everest here http://www.lavalys.com/products.php?lang=en&page=11


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thread closed
Original Poster has not replied in over a year.


----------

